# Part numbers for 05 & 06 taillight assembly



## k1200lt (Jan 18, 2006)

Can anyone please give me the part numbers for an 05 (red) and 06 (black) taillight assembly?
Thanks.


----------



## k1200lt (Jan 18, 2006)

Anyone?


----------



## jagyro (Feb 17, 2006)

The 05 and 06's dont use the same tail light assembly sorry. Just drop by the dealer. They had to order one from ausi for me. cause i had a water leak in my 06. They tried putting in the 05's but they dont match up.


----------



## k1200lt (Jan 18, 2006)

jagyro said:


> The 05 and 06's dont use the same tail light assembly sorry. Just drop by the dealer. They had to order one from ausi for me. cause i had a water leak in my 06. They tried putting in the 05's but they dont match up.


Here is what the dealer expected me to drive off the lot in my 06 GTO. There was cracking in the chrome that led them to replace the unit:
*







*
I pointed it out and they are "supposed" to get the right lenses on 2-3 days.


----------

